# Blankets?



## reessm01 (Jul 24, 2007)

I noticed on some of the pictures you guys have posted that you may use blankets to cover the floor and (if potty trained) you have bedding as their litter. What kind of fabric you use for the floor for that blanket?


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

fleece is the prettiest  But you can use towels too....


----------



## reessm01 (Jul 24, 2007)

haha I'm not going to use towels. Was curious about what fabric is the best when it comes to it. Considering the fact that I have two males who will end up marking territory every week I clean it. Didn't want a fabric that would horde the smell or w/e.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Fleece is good because it doesn't have loops to catch nails and such. Flannel is also good.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I use towels, but like ambernd mentioned, it's not particularly pretty. Which is why you never see any pictures of my FN around here.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I use towels in my girls' cage, and it looks nice. Maybe I just have prettier towels than everyone else! 

I am going to switch to fleece and maybe flannel (although I've heard rats tend to chew flannel more) once I get my FN. It is much softer, and it won't unravel in the washer like my pretty towels ^^;;


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

The only danger is that they may chew towels, and then they have places they can get stuck. If you use them you have to always check them to make sure their safe. I prefer fleece, it's a little more expensive but lasts much longer.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

i'm trying out fleece, and a cotton sheet.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Mine did chew one of the towels, but only until they could get underneath it. To prevent further chewing, I just leave a little bit of room in one of the corners for them to get underneath if they want to hang out under there. No more chewing! The towels I use for them don't really have the loop things most towels have. I got them at a garage sale for $.10 each, and they're really soft and nice. (Garage sales are wonderful places to find rattie stuff for even cheaper than dollar/thrift stores!)


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

I use towels, I don't think the rats care at all how pretty they are. :lol: I buy them in big packs of 18 for $3 from Walmart. (washcloths)


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

fleece is what I have.
Rats have the tendency to try to get under the blankets/towels/fleece, so it's good to invest in some clips to keep then down on the shelves.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Has anyone tried making slip covers out of the material of your choice to cover the shelves? My FN is on its way here and I was thinking about making them with zippers around the outside so that there is no way to get under the fabric... I would also make them quite snug. 

A definite downside would be that I couldn't hang things from the bottom of the shelves...


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

You could still hang stuff, if you make it to fit the plastic pan and not the shelf itself. That actually sounds like a really good idea. If you do that, let us know how it works! I might try that when I get my FN ^_^


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

I went to the mall today,they had hot pink and lime green towels,but I'm sure you could find towels like that really cheap,they were BRIGHT!!


----------

